# Drying/ dehydrating fruit above stove



## libertyridge (Feb 7, 2012)

Anybody try dehydrating fruit above stove?  After getting a free dehydrator this weekend and running it for 8 hours, I had some tasty apples and bananas, but it seems a waste of electric.  So I just rigged up a cooper wire off the mantle and have a test batch of bananas and apples going.  They are about 1' above vent and 2' above actual stove.  Going to leave there over night and see what I get in the am.


----------



## pyper (Feb 7, 2012)

Our dehydrator only runs a few dozen *F above room temp. It seems like you'll cook the stuff that close to the stove.


----------



## madison (Feb 7, 2012)

Nuts, cashews and peanuts -- we finish off the roasting on top of the stove trivets.  Smells good and I think finishes off the roast.


----------



## SteveKG (Feb 7, 2012)

A neighbor of mine put a pulley in the ceiling above his stove, actually a little off to one side, ran a rope through the pulley and down to an old window screen on which he'd lay out fruit slices. He can raise and lower the screen via the rope, which is tied off from a hook on the wall. It works very well; I've sampled the fruit, and it is perfectly dried. He put eye hooks in the corners of the screen frame [his happens to be wood] and ran strings from the eyes up to a ring which he ties to the pulley rope. He keeps the fruit up near his ceiling during the drying process. Obviously, the fruit does not need to sit directly above the stove.


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

Good thread..I've never dried fruit on the stove but do have a dehydrator..you may need to brush the fruit you are using with lemon juice to retain its color..I do make my own raisins using seedless red grapes when on sale..piercing them will aid in drying..strawberries are good too..blueberries are rough..careful if you try that, they dry quickly and get hard if you don't pay attention..

Good luck with the fruit..please post your results and method..wish we had a cook's corner..Enjoy the "fruit" of your labor...


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

libertyridge said:
			
		

> I had some tasty apples and bananas, but it seems a waste of electric.  .



Good luck with the stove.  I don't see why it won't work.
I dry outside in the summer sun.
Kenny


----------



## libertyridge (Feb 8, 2012)

Everything turned out about the same as the dehydrator.  I should have dipped the bannans in some lemon juice as they did turn brown.  It took about 22 hours and could have used some more time.  It is nice to have a healthy snack each time you load the stove.  I just kept picking them off troughout the night.


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

Good for you!!..Glad you had positive results with the exception of the lemon juice....Just be careful how you store your goodies..I've found if the fruit or veggies(done those too) are too moist and leather like don't store in a zip lock..It will get mold...Usually its so good my bounty does not make it that far...lol

My family loved when I made the raisins...the larger grapes give you jumbo raisins-you can't buy that quality..they seem to make it through ok in zip locks..I can only share my mistakes to help you achieve the desired results..Hope this helps..Perhaps others will chime in to advise..I wish they would share their success and failures so we all can benefit..

I checked the suggestion box and another member requested a cook's forum...Would love to see a COOK'S CORNER Have a great day!


Regards-D


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> .I've found if the fruit or veggies(done those too) are too moist and leather like don't store in a zip lock..It will get mold...Usually its so good my bounty does not make it that far...lol



Try paper bags in lieu of ziplocks.


----------

